# Can someone please stop that S**T Hyundai advert please!!!



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

ITS DOING MY HEAD IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Is it a pop up? If so you might want to do a search on pop-ups as it's been discussed at length before. However, the short answer is install Google pop-up blocker...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 31, 2003)

just got google toolbar!!! absolutly mint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

...or use Safari with a Mac, which has it's own pop-up blocker. :roll:


----------

